# Clear Fork



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

anyone fishing the The Clearfork of the Mohican River


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

I went down to the Clearfork on Monday to scout for fish. The water looked great everywhere I went. No rising fish but there was a good midge hatch in the park. Makes me think most of the fish left that area this summer for cooler water. Dis not see any activiy in the upper reaches. I did hear that there was a decent hatch of small tan caddis in the evenings which has brought up fish. I'll try this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Striper for the report


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

I've got the day off tomorrow so I'll be there bright and early.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Hope you do well. I'm hoping to get down there sometime in the next month.


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

I've always wanted to fish the clearfork doesn't that hold trout?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I went there Tuesday and that place is dead.


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

So last Friday evening my dad an I went fishing u by the nursery. I caught only creek chubs on my fly rod. My dad caught a pretty 14" brown on a small crappie tube. Gonna give it another try below the park tonight.


----------

